# remote codes with Sony



## Dissonance (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello,

I'm running my ViP211 through a Sony STR-K7100 receiver. The remote that comes with it is Sony RM-AAP016. I'm trying to use the Sony remote to control the ViP211. I tried all of the remote codes. I can get everything to work except the guide button. Does anybody have any suggestions.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Dissonance (Nov 29, 2007)

jsuboh, thanks for the information.


----------



## DocTauri (Oct 30, 2006)

Would love to hear what the info was! I have a str-de998 that I can't seem to find the code for.

Thanks!
Doc


----------



## ImpliedConsent (Jan 5, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> I'm running my ViP211 through a Sony STR-K7100 receiver. The remote that comes with it is Sony RM-AAP016. I'm trying to use the Sony remote to control the ViP211. I tried all of the remote codes. I can get everything to work except the guide button. Does anybody have any suggestions.





DocTauri said:


> Would love to hear what the info was! I have a str-de998 that I can't seem to find the code for.


Sorry for thread resurrection... used the search ( :eek2: ) . I have the ViP722 and have the same problem as Dissonance. I have a Sony STR-DG910 and the Sony RM-AAP016 remote that came with it. Shows that the Dishnetwork code is 873, all works except the OSG. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dissonance (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I no longer have the information; or the equipment, which all went to my ex during our divorce.

If I remember correctly, somebody told me that the Sony remotes run on a different mode than most other remotes. I was told that you can change the mode on the Sony remotes to make them more compatible with other equipment.

Please don't quote me on this information, as it may be incorrect.


----------



## ImpliedConsent (Jan 5, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> I'm sorry, but I no longer have the information; or the equipment, which all went to my ex during our divorce.
> 
> If I remember correctly, somebody told me that the Sony remotes run on a different mode than most other remotes. I was told that you can change the mode on the Sony remotes to make them more compatible with other equipment.
> 
> Please don't quote me on this information, as it may be incorrect.


...maybe I should ask her...gimme her number ...

J/K'ing, it's a crappy situation. I've been there, done that. OK, thx for the reply.


----------



## RussellMD (Dec 25, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone ever figured this problem out. I have the same issue, code 873, all buttons work with the satellite box, except the guide


----------

